# My first results are in 2 plants



## JoseyWales (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Oct 31, 2019)

Winner winner chicken dinner! Congrats Josey!


----------



## Lesso (Oct 31, 2019)

Awesome. Looks like a plate of goodness


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)

Looking great there...many stony evenings in your future!


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 31, 2019)

novitius said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner! Congrats Josey!


Thank you


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 31, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Awesome. Looks like a plate of goodness


Thanks


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 31, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Looking great there...many stony evenings in your future!


Thanks


----------

